# JC Higgins batwing light cover



## John (Jun 16, 2012)

Tired of buying junk ones, so I made my own.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jun 16, 2012)

Seriously John, you are mega talented.
Beautiful!


----------



## John (Jun 16, 2012)

Bicycle Belle said:


> Seriously John, you are mega talented.
> Beautiful!




You still have not sent me a picture for your sprocket.


----------



## irene_crystal (Jun 16, 2012)

Are you going to make the whole unit?? I would be interested in one if so at the right price....


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 18, 2012)

I think he's pushing your leg.


----------



## John (Jun 18, 2012)

irene_crystal said:


> Are you going to make the whole unit?? I would be interested in one if so at the right price....




I am figuring out the cost, I will let you know.


----------



## Mister_Comics (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm looking for a Higgins Batwing light.  Are you making any reproductions?  If so I'm interested.  Let me know if you are and how much it would cost.


----------



## tech549 (Apr 10, 2016)

very nice ,is there anything you cant make?


----------



## T.J. Higgins (Apr 11, 2016)

what does the inside look like? did you include the ribs?


----------

